# Swift rear view camera



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

The Swift rear view monitor has a red light on all the time - even when the engine is off and the van is not on electrical hook up. It looks a bit like a "red standby" light on a TV etc. Should the monitor have a permanent light on - hence a possible drain to the battery, or should it be OFF, as in totally OFF?

It is the 2007 flip down monitor. 

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If I was you I'd be very careful of showing a red light, especially in Italy!!.
I'm sure there must be a main switch off button somewhere, maybe its one of those 'press and hold for 2 seconds' buttons which always confuses me!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Red light*

Hi

I have just read the red light thread - what a corker.

I have tried various times but it does not seem to want to turn off fully.

I did notice last week my engine battery voltage levels - info from the inboard information screen was dropping on a daily basis, and wondered if the two were connected.

Russell


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Russell , ASH was shown at Brownhills how to turn off all the infa -reds , so there is away of doing this :roll: I,m sure he will post when he reads this if no one else can help


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Red light*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just read the red light thread - what a corker.
> 
> ...


Russell,we will post the answer tomorrow.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Reversing camera*

Hi Russell

The camera system should stay on whilst driving, this keeps the camera lens "de-misted" for when reverse is selected and allows use of the camera as a rear view mirror when travelling forward. In this case the red light will be on.

When in standby the red light will also be on, when the vehicle engine is off and multimedia isolation swithch is off, then off should mean off, no red light. If an isolation is not fitted this would be a worthwhile addition

Regards
Kath


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Off and on*

Hi Kath

When the engine is off, and there is no electrical hook up on a campsite etc, the red light stays on. If I press the power button, the monitor comes on. Press the button again and the monitor goes off but the red light stays on. The CD/Radio is off.

If I am missing out pressing anything, let me know please.

Ciao

Russell


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Russell

I think if you turn the freeview box off, this will do it

Chris


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Off and on*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi Kath
> 
> When the engine is off, and there is no electrical hook up on a campsite etc, the red light stays on. If I press the power button, the monitor comes on. Press the button again and the monitor goes off but the red light stays on. The CD/Radio is off.
> 
> ...


Russell,because you have an early motorhome it needs an isolater switch fitting so we will do that Thursday.Peter.


----------

